# racism at school



## india747 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi guys. I am an English guy living in Barbados and am thinking of moving to Chiang Mai in a years time. My 10 year old daughter is half Kenyan, half Ethiopian - my wife and I adopted her from an orphanage when we were living in Kenya. 

I have read many things online regarding the Asian preference for lighter skin. Has anyone heard of, or experienced, racism at international schools in Thailand toward "black" children or seen any racist behaviour on the streets of Thailand toward these children? I have spoken to a few local Thais in Bangkok and they seem to think there would be no problem for my daughter at an expat school in Thailand, but I would like to canvas opinion before we consider moving.

Thanks very much for any information.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't really say for certain regarding your specific circumstances but I am of the opinion that Thai's are more likely to discriminate, as opposed to being outwardly racist. Even the average 'white man' is discriminated against on a daily basis. From what I have seen, this is mostly focused on money, and charging farang higher prices wherever they can.

I cannot say that I have seen a clear example of racism in the 3 1/2 years I have been here, but then I am white. You are right that Thai's prefer a lighter skin tone - my wife does not want me to get a tan!

I have seen 'black' ferang where we are in Udon Thani, and can honestly say that I have not noticed any difference in how they have been treated by Thai's, so based on that I would imagine that it may not really be an issue, certainly not so much of an issue as it probably would be in some European countries.

I will be interested to read other peoples thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

As a Thai who has been living in the UK for over 12 years, I can only say that I cannot see much difference between the level of racism in the two countries. Being racist in the UK is illegal but it is not in Thailand. Having said that, anyone decent enough should know not to judge people by race or religion. The thing about the Thais prefer lighter skin colour is esthetic, think about in old England when English Rose was the most fashionable shade.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Agree with the general response here - racism is no more an issue in Thailand than it is in UK , possibly less so. At your adopted daughter's tender age going into a Chiang Mai school , which may already be quite mixed anyway , the kids will accept whatever social make-up they come across as normality.

It's true that Thais and other oriental races prefer light skin tone but I've never seen any active outward discrimination to darker skin colours , other than in jest. 

I've seen real discrimination in a number of countries (largely developed ones) but definitely not been aware of it here - have lived in Thailand the past 8 years and before that 30 years in Africa (28 of them living in Kenya).


----------



## india747 (Jan 3, 2014)

that's great. Thanks to all of you who have responded.

I have been in touch with an African American teacher and a parent of an Ethiopian girl, who are both at the Prem school in Chiang Mai, and they echo the views in this post - that racism is not an issue at school or on the streets.

Great news and thanks again for the comments


----------



## Trajanus (Dec 12, 2013)

I know I'm not completely on topic, but I just came back from a fortnight in BKK and did't feel any singling out because of skin color by Thais, I was a Farang. And it seems Farangs are exempt from those color caste classifications. I felt like I got treated like any other Farang of any other color just the same. By the way I am American, early 30's and my father was born American German-Irish) and my mother was is a native born Ugandan. So being precisely 50% -50% black and white. I got asked a couple times if i was/speak Thai a bunch of times...just thought I'd share my experiences.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Now my experiences might run counter to the opinions offered so far, but that doesn't mean either my or the other posters opinions are wrong, they're just different.

it is my first hand experience that thais are racist to the n-th degree!! Especially so against themselves and mostly about skin tone (color). 

EVERY show on thai t/v has pristine white skinned thais with the dark skinned ones relegated to being service staff or never-do-wells. Nearly every commercial on the teli is for skin lightening/whitening products. 

Dark skin is equated to people who are poor and who work out in the sun (common laborers, farmers, etc); as opposed to light skin which means you work indoors or can pay other people to work outside for you. Go to ANY thai only patronized beach (no not a beach where foreigners take their thai significant others) and you'll see every thai hiding under umbrellas, wearing full length bathing-suits, in short doing everything they can to stay out of the sun and not get dark skin.

Thankfully, foreigners are mostly exempt from experiencing the outright racism thais display towards one another, simply because we are foreigners. I doubt a great deal that you'd have any problem with enrolling your daughter in a private international school here. There are just too many people of every color from all over the world who work here and have kids in school. 

I wouldn't give it much of a thought, again, mostly because you're talking about an international school, not a public one.

Good luck, sorry my opinion is different. It's taken almost 9 years to understand what's said around me in thai by these people. I've gotten really good at eavesdropping on conversations the thais have about foreigners here.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

tod-daniels said:


> Now my experiences might run counter to the opinions offered so far, but that doesn't mean either my or the other posters opinions are wrong, they're just different.
> 
> *it is my first hand experience that thais are racist to the n-th degree!! Especially so against themselves and mostly about skin tone (color). *
> 
> ...


What you have outlined in not racism though, merely skin colour among themselves, which is discrimination (and everyone is subject to that in one way or another in Thailand).


----------



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

I think you will be fine at an international school; they tend to be melting pots of nationalism anyway. Thai society in general does favour fair skin so they may get a few more stares - but then they'll be staring as you just as much! Wouldn't worry about it.


----------

